# US Collection points chart and MF



## kozykritter (Apr 3, 2022)

Considering a resale purchase of US Collection points and I can't seem to find online any kind of point chart for 2022 for those properties or what the MF would be per point. I'm mainly interested in the Sedona properties and The Ridge on Sedona Golf in particular. Thanks for any guidance you can give me.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 3, 2022)

The Seller should be able to tell you the current MF. The publication that lists the Point Charts is huge.


----------

